# Dogs from the past



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If you’re like me, you’ve had dogs come and go, and while the new pups can be pretty cool, the old partners can never be replaced. Such is the case with Cane. We’re almost 4 years since he passed now, and the other day I came across some old pics. It’s been fun and kind of sad at the same time thinking back to the good old days.

Here are a couple from his first hunting trip. We took him to South Dakota at 5 months old. He didn’t get a ton of action, but we let him follow the big dogs around a bit, and the last day he flushed a bird and retrieved it after I shot it. Still one of the coolest hunting experiences I’ve had due to the circumstances.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

He didn’t get a ton of time chasing upland birds, but spent a lot of time in the marsh. He loved the water, and he would hit it HARD! Then there was the look he’d give me when I’d miss birds.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This dog was simply one of the best looking dogs I’ve ever seen. I know I’m biased, but I think you can see why I’d say that. It’s too bad I never arranged for his genes to be passed on. This hound will always have a piece of my heart. I actually quit waterfowl hunting when he died, but maybe it’s time to hit it again…


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone else have old pics of a dog that can never be replaced?


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

My Jack Russell died last year and was a savage at fox and coyote hunting and could flush birds but if she found it before I got to it she would rip them to shreds. She died last year July 3rd. I could take her anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Anyone else have old pics of a dog that can never be replaced?


Yes, a couple of chessies (both were great waterfowl dogs) and my all time favorite dog, the Brittany.
















.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Baby Bax* on his favorite dog ever.

Sure miss you Annie.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

I lost my favorite dog 3 summers ago, it took me over 2 years before I could even think about replacing here. The pic below is of her first pheasant hunt, 10 1/2 years old. We walked through a field about 10 minutes after we watched 3 guys and 2 dogs go through it, we were just trying to get over to a new spot where we could hopefully find some fresh ground. She pointed 12 birds in that field. I switched from Brittany's to a PudelPointer. I can't wait to get the new one out this year, I hope she's half the dog my last 2 brittany's were. She's got the best hunting instinct of any dog I've ever owned so I'm hopeful.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I lost my Boykin earlier this year. I still wake up and expect to see him every morning and really miss my hunting, hiking and trail running buddy. This waterfowl and upland season are going to be tough on me...























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I just lost my Drahthaar Ozzy due to bone cancer. He was the best hunting dog I’ve ever had the pleasure of owning. I’ve been out sage grouse and blue/ruff grouse hunting this fall and its been a pretty empty experience without having him with me afield.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My Springer "Cutter".


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

No pictures of her, but I lost a GSP when I was a teenager. Pepper was such a sweetheart - she was my cash cow and would throw litters of 12-14 pups every time. My fondest memory of her was my very first rooster I killed when I was 12. Behind my childhood home, she outwitted a smart old rooster and pinned him between the neighboring plowed field, myself, and her. Her rock solid point, the flushing of that rooster, and her retrieving the dead rooster will always be etched in my mind.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Her rock solid point, the flushing of that rooster, and her retrieving the down rooster will always be etched in my mind.


There is nothing better in hunting (IMHO), than this. Loved it when I got to see my Brittany do it for one of my kids or friends.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a number of Border Collies. One, Cody, was special. It would retrieve birds, even ducks out in the marsh. 

Any Border Collie will fetch a newspaper, Cody would read it to you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Much <3 for border collies.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad to see some other border collie enthusiasts here. My all time favorites dog breed. They are so intelligent it's creepy sometimes.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Oof this has been a hard thread since I first opened it a couple days ago and ran away with my hands over my eyes. I straight up hate losing dogs. 

Every dog I've ever had has been a "great" dog. But honestly, my current dog Ava is just something else. The past 4 years have been a complete riot and I cannot believe what all she's shown she is capable of. I was pretty serious about getting a new pup next spring, but as it keeps creeping closer I keep finding excuses in my mind for why I should push it off a year. She might have made a canine monogamist out of me.

Hopefully it is a LONG time down the road that Ava isn't at my side on the tundra, or curled with her head on my feet under my desk (like she does every day, most all day while I'm working). But when that day comes, I'm going to be absolutely devastated in a way that I really don't think any of my prior dogs have done to me.


----------



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

Chester: The world's greatest dog.... Rock solid on upland, loved to hunt waterfowl, blood tracked wounded elk.... Gone way too young.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Vanilla,
The time is NOW.
Your dog will be very upset if you don’t go after birds on his behalf.
You have been warned.


----------



## westcanyonranch (9 mo ago)

I lost a pair of boxers a few years ago and it has hurt every day since. I love seeing these photos of everyone's dogs. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Lost my Lab back in August and my Brittany a couple years ago.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My Shasta.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Tables are for a$$es not for glasses


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Koda


----------

